
New discovery could change the way we look for alien life - joeyespo
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/new-discovery-could-change-way-we-look-alien-life-ncna827921
======
oldmancoyote
I'm confused. There are plants called air plants that exist entirely from
chemicals in air. See: www.bhg.com/gardening/houseplants/care/grow-air-plants/
How are these bacteria different?

